# Help! Hives & "Pimples".



## RxSlappy (Nov 26, 2011)

Our 7 year old ~50lb male V started getting patchy fur and hives a couple of months ago on the top of his head, back, hind legs. He was neutered a month prior. It started with a few hives and since he was just neutered (there were some complications) we thought his immune system was probably elevated so we figured we would wait it out. However, one day we noticed he broke out on his back with little red pimples that would burst and bleed so we immediately brought him to the vet.

The vet felt it was allergies. He gave our V a dexamethasone injection, 21 days of cephalexin, and Benadryl twice a day. We also added AllerG-3 to his food. The hives went away for a couple of weeks but has returned.  

He has been on Prairie Lamb & Oat kibble for the past 4-5 years with no problem and we were washing him with earthbath oatmeal & aloe shampoo. Our local feed store recommended changing to a grain-free diet and using a medicated shampoo so yesterday we started changing him over to Instinct Salmon & Septiderm-V bath/lotion.

Is there anything else we should be doing? We have a vet appointment scheduled next week and we're thinking of doing a blood allergen panel but the $300 is a hefty bill. 

Does this look like a food allergy? Anxiety/stress? Maybe we didn't brush him enough? Most importantly, the bloody pimples are really disturbing and don't look anything like the hives people would get.

We would love your thoughts and suggestions! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Gunnails (Nov 21, 2011)

I would definitely spend the $300 for the allergy test.
I think it is the best place to start.

Our vizslas have all had some degree of skin/coat issues, Dallas our current dog had them since he was a pup but they were never constant till he was about 8, turns out he is allergic to lots of stuff, beef, fish, most all grasses, potato, dust mites, etc. Dallas has symptoms that are different then yours, looks moth eaten has areas of fur loss and scaly skin.

Good luck.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We stay away from dog or cat food containing rice. As rice protein concentrates (listed as rice) may be contaminated with melamine (from time to time) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melamine


----------

